# Memphis SClass 12's



## wjbrauns (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all I am kinda new to this but let me tell you what's going on....

I have a 2008 Silverado Crew Cab and recently the car Stereo bug has took over me and my bank account....

I have installed a Alpine W505, PDX 1000.1, PDX 100.4, wasted money on a 5 fared cap (was on sale at circuit city for 50.00 bucks), and have kicker KS 6.0for mids and highs (mistake I know but bought cheap at circuit city also)...as for subs I have tried many different ones in the space that is limited to me... I have had two prefab boxes for my truck one was for two tens with about .65 air space per sub and my latest one is for the new Memphis Sclass 12's...

I have had the best results to date hands down with the memphis shallow mount subs they are not ID Q accurate (which i have tried in 10's) but they get the lower bass notes I like and get loud in my small box .85 air space per sub...They are able to take my PDX. 1000.1 at about 75% input adjusted with no distortation and sound well playing all types of music. I am really impressed with them at this point...

I really wanted the JL audio TW5's but i am worried that the amp would just clip out at 1.5 Ohms since it is not rated for that load....I have tried or heard all the other shallow mount subs ( Kicker, Pioneer, MTX, etc..) that were aviable at my local stores and the sound output and accuracy of the memphis had them beat in my ears with my current set up hands down...plus i only paid 159.00 a piece so that was a big bonus...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Glad you like them. If they're like the other memphis subs you shouldn't have to replace them anytime soon. Now get that frontstage up to par!


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Good to know since I was looking at the 10s.


----------



## wjbrauns (Jan 13, 2009)

yes the 10's sounded well also the 12's just hit the deeper bass that I like.....


----------



## wjbrauns (Jan 13, 2009)

also don't be scared to run the power to them they can handle it!!!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I was thinking about going with the MTX subs, but I think I need to hear these first.


----------



## wjbrauns (Jan 13, 2009)

You know I tried those and the Memphis just sounded better to me....but alot of that could have just been the box I am stuck with a small truck box...I was lucky and the local shop that carried them installed them in my truck just knowing that they would sound better than the memphis and to his surprise he was wrong...The only other speaker I would really love to give a shot would be the new Kicker solo classic I have been waiting for that remake forever and I just bought the Memphis about two weeks to soon...


----------

